# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  29 Nov 2011 MTK Firmware Editor for Infinity Box and LPE dongle v2.07

## mohamed73

v2.07 
- Added new type of font's records
- Added more languages in Google Translate features
  (22 languages) - go to Settings Tab and select 
   required language
- Added detection damaged by Flash Tool Test memory
   command firmwares
 - Some correction in NAND info-zone checking module
 - Improved NOR USB bootloader detecting  
- Changed output data saving method: if source file 
   has plain BIN format - it's possible to save result in 
   BIN format or in Infinity-Box format (only for Infinity
   version of software) 
 - Some minor changes in GUI
 - Minor bug's fixed 
Anyone can download this version from support site: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------

